

Direct Imaging of Covalent Bond Structure in Single-Molecule Chemical Reactions - 0x1997
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/early/2013/05/29/science.1238187

======
rouan
Sigh. Wheres the image? I only see a pay wall.

